# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Privékliniek of algemeen ziekenhuis?

## medispeur

Ik moet een liesbreukoperatie ondergaan. Nu vraag ik me af of ik beter naar een privékliniek met ZBC-licentie of naar een algemeen ziekenhuis kan gaan?

Wie heeft hier ideeën over?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Medispeur,

Ik denk dat dit echt een eigen beslissing is. Ik zou in ieder geval zoveel mogelijk informatie over beide zoeken. En bij beide even informeren over deze operatie en hoe de uitslagen etc zijn. Op zo'n manier kun je misschien je keuze iets beter baseren.

Succes met de liesbreuk trouwens!

----------

